# Pink nipples?



## alal332 (Jan 13, 2010)

What do you all think? They were a very pale pink almost white before. And now 20 days after possible mating they have gone dark pink. Will be very shocked as no matings were witnessed and it is our maiden queen. And the stud wasn't the most experienced..


----------



## alal332 (Jan 13, 2010)

Will try and get better photos later


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Its about the tight amount of time for nipples to change after mating
Maybe it just wasn't seen, sounds like pregnancy to me, unless anyone knows any different explanations


----------



## alal332 (Jan 13, 2010)

I have heard they go a bit darker close to a heat but she usually has her heat cycles every 6 weeks and it's been 3.


----------



## alal332 (Jan 13, 2010)

I wish I had took a before picture now lol..


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

alal332 said:


> I have heard they go a bit darker close to a heat but she usually has her heat cycles every 6 weeks and it's been 3.


Looks quite dark pink in this photo


----------



## alal332 (Jan 13, 2010)

Weirdly, some are actually darker than others, the darkest ones tend to be the ones closest to the rear. Here's a clear picture


----------



## alal332 (Jan 13, 2010)

Will be very very shocked, both I and the stud owner were convinced nothing happened. They tried many a times in front of us, but wasn't successful, if she is indeed pregnant, then there must've been


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Our girls nipples go pinker at the rear too, our Taylor would only mate if no one was watching, if she saw anyone she would run and hide, the stud owner wasn't sure if the deed had been done but Taylor had 6 babies on the 16th, sadly we lost two but the other four are doing really well. Maybe your girl didn't like to be seen doing it too


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Check the nips between the front legs. These are usually the smallest and palest, so if they are a definite pink and seem to have enlarged, then it's kittens-a-go-go!


----------



## alal332 (Jan 13, 2010)

Here are the top ones inbetween front legs.. They are just as pink. But not as big?


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

alal332 said:


> Here are the top ones inbetween front legs.. They are just as pink. But not as big?


I cannae see them! (did you forget to attach the photo?)

Have a look in the morning. I have read that sometimes nips can look pinker in the evenings even if not pregnant, so if they are still the same colour then, you are permitted to get excited


----------



## alal332 (Jan 13, 2010)

Oh jeez.. It's nearly my bed time now! Lol here it is


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Oooh. They certainly do look pink!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

They look pretty pink to me :thumbup1:


----------



## alal332 (Jan 13, 2010)

MerlinsMum said:


> I cannae see them! (did you forget to attach the photo?)
> 
> Have a look in the morning. I have read that sometimes nips can look pinker in the evenings even if not pregnant, so if they are still the same colour then, you are permitted to get excited


Will definitely check again tomorrow they have been like this since this morning. Nipple checking is an obsession at the moment  I wonder if that's a not very good sign, the fact that even though the top nipples are just as dark.. They are are a lot smaller?


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

alal332 said:


> Will definitely check again tomorrow they have been like this since this morning. Nipple checking is an obsession at the moment  I wonder if that's a not very good sign, the fact that even though the top nipples are just as dark.. They are are a lot smaller?


They are EXTREMELY pink! A non-pregnant girl's front-leg nips are pale and pasty, almost white.... do you have any other girls (not pregnant) to compare?


----------



## alal332 (Jan 13, 2010)

MerlinsMum said:


> They are EXTREMELY pink! A non-pregnant girl's front-leg nips are pale and pasty, almost white.... do you have any other girls (not pregnant) to compare?


I have a spayed girl here, I will try and get a picture now. Their all probably like "hey crazy lady stop taking pictures of our nipples" LOL

Yes they were definitely pale before now! I have been checking them every day since a week after the stud time. And they were pale until today.


----------



## alal332 (Jan 13, 2010)

Here is another pic of the front nipples on my possibly pregnant girl


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Pink! Pink! *PEEEENK!!!!!*


----------



## alal332 (Jan 13, 2010)

Here is my non pregnant cats nipples..


----------



## alal332 (Jan 13, 2010)

And the bottom two nipples of my spayed girl


----------



## alal332 (Jan 13, 2010)

Does anyone else have any nipple pictures they wouldn't mind sharing lol? Of non pregnant cats or early stage pregnant?


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

Probably haven't got a clue what I'm on about but stop panicking and relax. Am sure some more breeders will be on this thread soon.  

I don't know if this is right or not but should you keep touching her nipples all the time as I thought if a cat is pregnant their nipples can become sensitive quite easy and sore so touching them may start making her uncomfortable. I may be wrong.


----------



## alal332 (Jan 13, 2010)

Blackcats said:


> Probably haven't got a clue what I'm on about but stop panicking and relax. Am sure some more breeders will be on this thread soon.
> 
> I don't know if this is right or not but should you keep touching her nipples all the time as I thought if a cat is pregnant their nipples can become sensitive quite easy and sore so touching them may start making her uncomfortable. I may be wrong.


No panicking, just excitement. And don't worry I'm not actually touching her nipples, just separating the fur around them


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

alal332 said:


> No panicking, just excitement. And don't worry I'm not actually touching her nipples, just separating the fur around them


Get over yourself!  They're PINK and kittens should arrive 6 wks from today


----------



## alal332 (Jan 13, 2010)

MerlinsMum said:


> Get over yourself!  They're PINK and kittens should arrive 6 wks from today


Haha well this has been a shock.. They definitely weren't shy as they were seen trying plenty of times.. Just weren't successful (while they were watched obviously) she had a small amount of sick up earlier.. Not surprised with the amount she has started eating today.. Will keep you updated


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

alal332 said:


> Haha well this has been a shock.. They definitely weren't shy as they were seen trying plenty of times.. Just weren't successful (while they were watched obviously) she had a small amount of sick up earlier.. Not surprised with the amount she has started eating today.. Will keep you updated


I think I may be in the same boat as you - my girl went to stud, apparently a door between quarters was accidently left open for a few minutes not long after she first got there - no mating was witnessed and my girl was not receptive after so the boy was not put back in with her again. Yet I have pink nipples and a visibly fattening cat - stud owner was so adamant no matings took place I wont believe there will be kittens until I see them


----------



## alal332 (Jan 13, 2010)

wicket said:


> I think I may be in the same boat as you - my girl went to stud, apparently a door between quarters was accidently left open for a few minutes not long after she first got there - no mating was witnessed and my girl was not receptive after so the boy was not put back in with her again. Yet I have pink nipples and a visibly fattening cat - stud owner was so adamant no matings took place I wont believe there will be kittens until I see them


Oo how long past the possible mating are you? Also.. Could you share the pinking up picture? I also feel the same I don't think I will quite believe it until I see them


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

I had a girl who was a silent mater, nothing was seen or heard, she also wouldn't pink up. She stayed at the breeders for 5 weeks waiting for her to call again, she ended up needing a vet trip for something else and a scan was done. The breeder nearly fell over seeing all these kittens waving at her when we thought she hadn't mated. 

So I got her back with just a few weeks to go. Next mating was the same, nothing heard, no pinking, she flew home anyway and again had taken.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

alal332 said:


> Also.. Could you share the pinking up picture?


I think those two little rosebuds between her front legs are as much confirmation as you could ever wish for....


----------



## alal332 (Jan 13, 2010)

Update

Took Tilly to the vet today as she was due her flee treatment and so wanted to make sure she got a safe one. At the vets the vet seen her nipples agreed that they were enlarged and red. Then felt Tilly's womb for what seemed like a lifetime to me, and said she thinks she can feel 3 or 4 little balls. About an inch in size. So she said she's likely pregnant from what she can tell but would rather leave it another week to confirm but I refuse to take her back in a week as I do not want her stressed out.

I'm really worried in case the vet pushed too hard on those precious babies (if there are any)

I'm also confused because I don't know how she can say she can feel 3 or 4 but then say she wants to see her in a week to confirm 100%


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

Im sorry my girl isnt keen on having her nipples photographed lol - if you vet is quite experienced he/she should be able to feel little "marble like" swellings at around 3weeks - I am not going to take my girl, I am just going to play the waiting game, if I did get an accident mating mine will be April fools day kittens. Be patient by 5 weeks your girl should look visibly larger


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

WOW....There's more nipples on this thread then there is in a rudey dudey mag.

Hope everything goes well for your girl.


----------



## alal332 (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks, well she said the balls were an inch in size so slightly larger than a marble. I always get her flead at the vets and she said she could have a feel I didn't expect her to push that hard though  won't be taking her back in a week like the vet said because I do not want her stressed out, just wait and see x


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

I was told 28 days is the best time to palpitate, and it can look like they're using a lot of pressure. Agree there is no need to take her back


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

alal332 said:


> I'm also confused because I don't know how she can say she can feel 3 or 4 but then say she wants to see her in a week to confirm 100%


To see if the "marbles" she felt have increased in size.

I learned to palpate rabbits and can confirm pregnancy fairly early on, have tried it with cats but it's not so easy (and you have other signs of course, such as pinky nips). Marble size sounds about right to me.


----------



## alal332 (Jan 13, 2010)

MerlinsMum said:


> To see if the "marbles" she felt have increased in size.
> 
> I learned to palpate rabbits and can confirm pregnancy fairly early on, have tried it with cats but it's not so easy (and you have other signs of course, such as pinky nips). Marble size sounds about right to me.


She didn't say they were marble size she said around an inch  ahh yes I see she would be feeling if the size has increased. I won't be taking her back though I'm too paranoid about her, just going to see if she gets larger over th next few weeks :closedeyes:


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

I wouldn't take her back, just let nature take it's course, if she is she is and if she isn't you can put her back to stud next time. 

I'm never sure about palpitating them in case they do more harm than good.

We had Wispa scanned on her first litter, the vet felt her and scanned her, he said definitely four but could be five or six...we can all guess and I paid money for the privillege, I wouldn't have any scanned again or palpitated. She actually had five but then I was waiting hours in case there was a sixth one. I think she likes to have five as she had the same amount in her second litter too


----------



## alal332 (Jan 13, 2010)

sharonbee said:


> I wouldn't take her back, just let nature take it's course, if she is she is and if she isn't you can put her back to stud next time.
> 
> I'm never sure about palpitating them in case they do more harm than good.
> 
> We had Wispa scanned on her first litter, the vet felt her and scanned her, he said definitely four but could be five or six...we can all guess and I paid money for the privillege, I wouldn't have any scanned again or palpitated. She actually had five but then I was waiting hours in case there was a sixth one. I think she likes to have five as she had the same amount in her second litter too


Yeah I'm not going to be having her scanned. I don't want her messed with, it's not necessary. I know she's pregnant, I Can tell even more today. She is one sleepy hungry girl at the moment and has become extremely affectionate over the last week, even more than usual, if I'm not cuddling her she's following me around crying for cuddles.


----------

